# My paintings



## Toriya

Hello artists! In this thread I want to present to your attention my paintings. Paint with oil and acrylic. Criticism is appreciated. The first picture is the Old gate, 25x35, oil on canvas. Really I want to know your comments. 

P. S. I apologize in advance for possible grammatical errors.


----------



## TerryCurley

Toriya I love this painting! Your are a very good artist. I love bright colors and this is beautiful! I look forward to seeing more of your work. 

I would not know how to improve on this painting,


----------



## Susan Mulno

Very nice painting!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

This is awesome.. I love the texture you attained.. and the colors are wonderful!

D


----------



## Toriya

Thank you very much! Very nice)) :о Another picture with a similar time of day - "Mountain vastness" 40x50, oil on canvas on cardboard, oil. I drew her from life in Ukraine. These destroyed mountains - the fallout from coal mines. It was very hot there.


----------



## TerryCurley

This is beautiful Toriya. I love the blending of the color in the mountains. I can learn a lot from looking at your pictures.


----------



## chanda95

It is very pretty and serene! Nice work.


----------



## leighann

Very nice ^-^


----------



## Toriya

TerryCurley said:


> This is beautiful Toriya. I love the blending of the color in the mountains. I can learn a lot from looking at your pictures.


Thanks, that's very nice comments) If You're wondering how I get these colors, I can teach You the Next picture - the Beauty of Venice, oil on canvas.


----------



## TerryCurley

"If You're wondering how I get these colors, I can teach You"

I always love to hear how artist do things, I'm listening.

Love the Venice picture.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Venice is beautiful

D


----------



## chanda95

Your work is really lovely and a joy to look at! Of all of them I am still partial to your very first you posted but they are all great.


----------



## Toriya

Thanks for the good feedback TerryCurley, I really like Your paintings. Want to comment on them in a personal message. Send another picture: Birches 30x40 canvas on cardboard:о


----------



## TerryCurley

This is beautiful. So soft and pleasant. I love it.


----------



## Toriya

The picture Thunderstorm 40x50 oil on canvas on cardboard, oil. He painted in a very long time, was a depressive state of mind.


----------



## TerryCurley

That is exactly how I've been feeling lately. Beautiful work. 40x50 wow that is a big canvas.


----------



## Toriya

TerryCurley said:


> That is exactly how I've been feeling lately. Beautiful work. 40x50 wow that is a big canvas.


Thank You, Terry. No, it's not a very large canvas. Is a state of mind I had for a long time. Now such a condition alien to me. Terry, why are you so sad now?


----------



## Toriya

Friendship 20x30 acrylic on canvas. This picture I drew for my friend of the artist, who unfortunately had a falling out and no longer see. But the picture is probably still hanging on his wall.


----------



## TerryCurley

I love everything about this painting. The color, wow, and the girl and the lion. The whole picture is captivating.


----------



## Toriya

TerryCurley said:


> I love everything about this painting. The color, wow, and the girl and the lion. The whole picture is captivating.


Thank you very much, Terry! What is so captivating?


----------



## TerryCurley

Toriya said:


> Thank you very much, Terry! What is so captivating?


 The idea of cuddling up to a great big lion and falling asleep I think is awesome. I find the colors captivating. The skill of painting the lion and the girl shows great talent. The swirling of the hair into a vortex...I just love it.


----------



## Toriya

TerryCurley said:


> The idea of cuddling up to a great big lion and falling asleep I think is awesome. I find the colors captivating. The skill of painting the lion and the girl shows great talent. The swirling of the hair into a vortex...I just love it.


thank you very much. I'm So pleased.


----------



## FanKi

Terrific painting! It's so intensive, with so many feelings. Epic.


----------



## patindaytona

*Hi*

Very nice. You're an inspiration to me.


----------



## Linzibx

Toriya said:


> Thank you very much! Very nice)) :о Another picture with a similar time of day - "Mountain vastness" 40x50, oil on canvas on cardboard, oil. I drew her from life in Ukraine. These destroyed mountains - the fallout from coal mines. It was very hot there.


This painting has lovely depth to it x


----------



## showflipper

This is a fabulous creation! The mixture of oil and acrylic colours has come out beautifully and the texture seems perfect. I really enjoyed viewing this painting. Since we belong to the same field, please come and visit : showflipper com


----------



## KeeKeers

Beautiful work! I liked my favorite!


----------

